# The future of RAN Sailing?!



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I was sad to see this video posted on YouTube last night.






Not unexpected, but sad all the same.


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

Why sad?
As I understand it, they are just upgrading to a bigger boat?


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

I think they're just upgrading. That's a great boat - I wonder what it'll go for. And you can see the work they did, so you know what you're getting.


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

I looked at their website, just for fun, and if I read it correctly they're asking $79k for Ran.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

bshock said:


> I looked at their website, just for fun, and if I read it correctly they're asking $79k for Ran.


Glad to read that. It means that they will be making videos aboard RAN for some time to come!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know much about boat pricing, but to my unprofessional view that looks like a great deal. Seems like a well-equipped boat for $80k.

RAN for sale


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

They prob want the stork to deliver baby ran in sweden.
Then give a year..ish.
Then a boat with room for help/babysitters.
Wouldnt be surpris3d if they went thru canal again...with new boat.
A caveat would be her ridding seasickness after the stork


----------



## Rezz (Oct 12, 2012)

Re: the price...

In some European countries it's typical to say $XX or highest offer, meaning that's the absolute lowest they'd accept. They don't say how long they'll keep the bidding open, or what number they're hopeful for. I wonder what they'll end up getting for her.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The vid says they'll be buying a bigger boat, with the baby coming. We'll see. I like watching their adventures. Maybe just a tad too much shore scenes. I prefered to see him rebuild his engine, sail the PNW, etc. 

Seems many of the young sailing channels are having or have had babies. LaVagabond, Delos and Ran. There is another Brit/Italian couple, whose channel I'm forgetting, that already has a toddler. 

None of the first three seem to have jobs, other than making youtube videos. The unrecalled last, seems mostly coastal and marina liveaboard and give me the impression have day jobs. It will be interesting to see how long the Patreon sponsor bubble lasts, or how long they can maintain interest, before the next fancy comes along. I'm a Delos fan, but not so much a LaVag fan. Delos has recently been more like a scuba channel, with their Drenched crew aboard, and I bore of endless minutes of coral video. Delos historically had an edge up, however, LaVag's subscriptions have exploded since their baby arrived. They are a sailing channel with over a million subscribers now. Seems more like child actor exploitation to me.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> The vid says they'll be buying a bigger boat, with the baby coming. We'll see. I like watching their adventures. Maybe just a tad too much shore scenes. I prefered to see him rebuild his engine, sail the PNW, etc.
> 
> Seems many of the young sailing channels are having or have had babies. LaVagabond, Delos and Ran. There is another Brit/Italian couple, whose channel I'm forgetting, that already has a toddler.


I concur. Brian and Kazza of S/V Delos are spending the summer on land with the baby. His brother is supposed to sail Delos to Europe which I suspect will be the base of operations for awhile. Though it will be interesting to see how the dynamics change on board with the baby.

The Vagabond couple are also on land temporarily and appreciating all the conveniences they missed while on board. So maybe their days are numbered but, they have to also keep paying for their boat so might be a little stuck in their ways. Expect more Riley spear fishing videos.

The Brit/Italian couple are Sailing Britaly. Though their videos are becoming more sporadic these days. Got to be tough without full time for editing.

It will be interesting to see if RAN returns after spending time on land with the baby. They did some nice videos.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Unless Delos gets a new boat, I think Brady and Blue will have to go get their own boat, which I doubt they can do financially. They’d also need a spin off channel, I think. Perhaps with some manufacturers sponsorship, they could collectively solve this, but they’ve rejected that to date. Unlike LaVag. 

I also get the impression that Brain is re-engaging in land work (online). Made some mention of his desktop computer set up, in Sweden, being for work. He might have meant videos, but seemed otherwise. 

I roll my eyes, when Delos refers to what they do as the Delos “project”. As if they are really charting new territory. I like following their adventure, but it’s a travel/sailing channel, not Jacque Cousteau. 

p.s. interesting article in the Wall Street Journal last week on the increase in couples that are retiring to their boats and adventuring out. There is a trend. I believe the exposure of the small subset that actually exists out there on YouTube is a factor. Maybe that’s what Delos means by being a project.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just received an email announcing LaVagabond will be part of the Fall Annapolis Sailboat show. The email was from the show organizers. They are raffling off a meet and greet with Eleyna and Riley aboard their boat. Not that it does much for me, but I have to give them credit for the marketing skills. Not an accident they have those million subscribers obviously. 

Unfortunately, I’m pretty sure I’ll miss the show this year, as I’m returning from being out of the country just prior.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Just received an email announcing LaVagabond will be part of the Fall Annapolis Sailboat show. The email was from the show organizers. They are raffling off a meet and greet with Eleyna and Riley aboard their boat. Not that it does much for me, but I have to give them credit for the marketing skills. Not an accident they have those million subscribers obviously.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure I'll miss the show this year, as I'm returning from being out of the country just prior.


I don't know what the purpose of meeting them would do since most of their experiences are already on video. Personally I would gain just as much satisfaction from chatting up a sailor or couple passing through their own without a YouTube channel. 
Just the other day I jumped over the side for a swim while on a mooring in Port Jefferson. A trawler with an elderly couple motored in and picked up a nearby mooring. So I swam over had a little chat. They were heading up to Lake Champlain on their Trawler. They were ex sailors and had a nice little Gam with them about their travels.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> I don't know what the purpose of meeting them would do since most of their experiences are already on video. ......


I agree, it does nothing for me. However, groupies hanging over the stage front at a concert are the same thing. No short supply. You can watch any band's music vids, but folks swarm to the front of the concert. People can be star struck. It's a smart marketing move for them. Just like a concert tour to promote the band.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Simply commerce...take part or not
This thing has far to go before maturity...evolving
On the train...or not


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have followed Ran - but its run its course - for me at least - like many of these sailing channels - I still keep up with White Spot Pirates - especially since she is on the west coast of Colombia now - and still watch the Old Seadog - can relate to him, I guess I tend to lose interest when they move up to bigger , more expensive boats - I like the ones roughing it a bit more - watching someone sail around the world on a 50 foot cat or same size mono - getting a little too much like the "lifestyles of the rich and famous"


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

cdy said:


> I have followed Ran - but its run its course - for me at least - like many of these sailing channels - I still keep up with White Spot Pirates - especially since she is on the west coast of Colombia now - and still watch the Old Seadog - can relate to him, I guess I tend to lose interest when they move up to bigger , more expensive boats - I like the ones roughing it a bit more - watching someone sail around the world on a 50 foot cat or same size mono - getting a little too much like the "lifestyles of the rich and famous"


I like Old Sea Dog I think his videos shows more of the reality than some of those with sailing shiny new Catamarans. Though I find it amazing some of the screw ups manage to keep sailing too. Sinking or almost sinking their boats, dinghies etc... 
I also keep noticing that it seems more of the woman have issues with sea sickness. Wonder if that played into RANS plans?
On Drake Paragon Monique seems to disappear from videos on long passages as she stays in her bunk. I've noticed a few others mention it also.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

mbianka said:


> I like Old Sea Dog I think his videos shows more of the reality than some of those with sailing shiny new Catamarans. Though I find it amazing some of the screw ups manage to keep sailing too. Sinking or almost sinking their boats, dinghies etc...
> I also keep noticing that it seems more of the woman have issues with sea sickness. Wonder if that played into RANS plans?
> On Drake Paragon Monique seems to disappear from videos on long passages as she stays in her bunk. I've noticed a few others mention it also.


With RAN part of the reason for the sale of the boat and the increased sea sickness is that she / they are pregnant.

I started watching LaVagabonde when they began the channel (with the monohull) but lost interest quickly. Riley was a crappy captain, and I couldn't understand why Elenya was sailing with him (other than he had a boat). I understand that LaVagabonde have parlayed their Youtube/Patreon following into providing them with a catamaran now. I followed White Spot Pirates until she spent months on the hard in Central America having holes patched. WSP had too much drama for me. Many of these channels seem to morph into T&A shows or head off in some other direction. For example; Never Monday morphed into a motorcycle tour after I gave up on them. I was really into Sailing Uma for the first year, but gradually lost interest. I lost all interest in them when the fitted the 2 gallon homemade holding tank as part of their head re-do.

RAN is the only one of these channels that I have consistently followed because it is sailing, maintenance, and travelogue with people that I would like to have aboard my boat.


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

I also follow Wicket Salty. A young couple on a fixer upper, i.e. not an expensive boat. Real down to earth, not made of money for sure. I like low budget people and older boats as they more align with what I'll be. LaVag became too rich, too many marinas and a baby. All of which dont interest me. 
I did follow Ran, still do, but with not much interest.
Britican is now stuck in Caribbean needing money. I think they have a big boat for having run out of money, but charting works for them so far. Wish them luck. Great email and how to from the wife on her blog?
I did like Catalpa, middle age couple with kids. Not interested in kids, but love their low budget, do it yourself sailing. Follow them regularly but going to land to sell boat and move up eventually. If it broke, he fixed it or they did without. Nice.
Delos, yep, great vids. Seems to be not as adventurous as they were in the Indian Ocean.

Gone with the Wynns, my favorite. Pretty much my age (slightly younger), couple w/no kids, on a 43' cat which I also plan to sail, not made of money, does as much repair as possible, love their destinations!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

serpa4 said:


> I also follow Wicket Salty. A young couple on a fixer upper, i.e. not an expensive boat. Real down to earth, not made of money for sure.......


I really liked following their original cruise to the Bahamas. They graduated college, saved up the money for a small inexpensive boat and made it happen, before moving on with their lives. It was vicarious, as I wished I had done the same at that age. They were clearly inexperienced, but going for it.

Unfortunately, they now make me cringe. Admittedly, I don't watch much of their recent stuff anymore, so perhaps it's improved. First, they don't really seem to be students of the sport. Poor practices, wrong terminology, etc. They even sunk one boat, although, it's hard to know if they should have been able to prevent it. One would expect them to have come further up the curve. Second, they are no longer getting in their gap year travel, as it would have been called in my day. They are trying to sell videos for living. The extremely poor quality didn't bother me, when I was watching a couple of recent college grads on an adventure. If they are supposed to be pros now, avoiding real life, their game has lagged far behind.

Nice kids, I don't intend to be mean. I'm sure I'm just not their target audience. I wish them success.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I forgot about Wes, the girl and Lola... I watched them for a while. I liked when he started out - "My dinghy is an inner-tube," - but their sloppy seamanship got tiring. I saw where they sold their original boat, bought another, and then it sank.

Another interesting YouTuber was s/v Escape... The guy bought a C&C 36 and set a target of sailing from Marblehead, MA to the Bahamas. He sailed/motored from Marblehead to Port Jefferson with his girlfriend, a buddy and his buddy's dog when the engine quit - "Hey, it only burned a quart of crankcase oil *per day*." The marina where they had it towed to found them a deal on a used engine and installed it. They then motor/sail the ICW to Stuart, FL and his girlfriend visits a few times. Before they leave Stuart his buddy jumps ship to go work at a bar. He continues on solo to the Bahamas in the company of another boat, where he didn't check in, but was hijaking hotel WiFi. After about two weeks the channel stopped... That was 2 years ago.

THere is good coverage of the ICW and the map animation is great! Here is episode 1 if you want to give it a try;


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

eherlihy said:


> I forgot about Wes, the girl and Lola... I watched them for a while. I liked when he started out - "My dinghy is an inner-tube," - but their sloppy seamanship got tiring. I saw where they sold their original boat, bought another, and then it sank.
> 
> Another interesting YouTuber was s/v Escape... The guy bought a C&C 36 and set a target of sailing from Marblehead, MA to the Bahamas. He sailed/motored from Marblehead to Port Jefferson with his girlfriend, a buddy and his buddy's dog when the engine quit - "Hey, it only burned a quart of crankcase oil *per day*." The marina where they had it towed to found them a deal on a used engine and installed it. They then motor/sail the ICW to Stuart, FL and his girlfriend visits a few times. Before they leave Stuart his buddy jumps ship to go work at a bar. He continues on solo to the Bahamas in the company of another boat, where he didn't check in, but was hijaking hotel WiFi. After about two weeks the channel stopped... That was 2 years ago.


I kind of liked Wicked Salty check to see what they are up to. They are back in the Bahamas I think they are better sailors after learning from their newbie mistakes. Took a look at S/V Escape besides the irritating background music it seems like Potheads go sailing. Though it may just be the way kids talk these days. Entertaining in a train wreck sort of way.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

serpa4 said:


> I also follow Wicket Salty. A young couple on a fixer upper, i.e. not an expensive boat. Real down to earth, not made of money for sure. I like low budget people and older boats as they more align with what I'll be. LaVag became too rich, too many marinas and a baby. All of which dont interest me.
> I did follow Ran, still do, but with not much interest.
> Britican is now stuck in Caribbean needing money. I think they have a big boat for having run out of money, but charting works for them so far. Wish them luck. Great email and how to from the wife on her blog?
> I did like Catalpa, middle age couple with kids. Not interested in kids, but love their low budget, do it yourself sailing. Follow them regularly but going to land to sell boat and move up eventually. If it broke, he fixed it or they did without. Nice.
> ...


I

La Vag and Delos crew may be getting a little tired after all their travels. Though they had a good run and saw quite a bit of the world. I only get envious when Delos stops for haul outs. Having all that crew to get things done while I'm doing everything myself makes me wish I had some extra hands around to help. 

I do like Gone with the Wynns too though the gal cute as she is is sometimes a little too perky for my tastes. The boat looks in great shape though it is starting to require a lot more maintenance from some of the recent videos. They still seem to be enjoying the journey but, got to be hard maintaining things in those out of the way locations. They do show some nice video footage too.


----------

